# I hope you like the pictures and drawings I sent to you. I'm sorry I couldn't put myself in this envelope as well...



## Mindlevery

Hi everyone!

I'd need a translation for the following:

*I hope you like the pictures and drawings I sent to you. I'm sorry I couldn't put myself in this envelope as well...*
*But I'm sure we will meet one day, and I am looking forward to that happy day...*

That's all!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd need a translation for the following:
> 
> *I hope you like the pictures and drawings I sent to you. I'm sorry I couldn't put myself in that envelope as well...*
> *But I'm sure we will meet one day, and I am looking forward to that happy day...*
> 
> That's all!
> Thanks in advance!



*Umarım sana gönderdiğim resimleri ve çizimleri seversin.Kendimi de o zarfa koyamadım üzgünüm...
Ama eminim birgün görüşeceğiz ve o mutlu günü dört gözle bekliyorum*


----------



## Mindlevery

Çooook teşekkür ederim....!!!!


----------



## Volcano

*Rica ederim *


----------



## magda23m

hi, can somebody translate something for me, please?

"i like this picture, kissess for you"

thx


----------



## Volcano

*Bu resmi seviyorum, öptüm*


----------



## magda23m

thank you :*


----------



## lisamarietuck

hey guys, can anyone help me translate correctly:
"hello, i hope your operation went good, i wish you good health and a speedy recovery"


----------



## enocuk

lisamarietuck said:


> hey guys, can anyone help me translate correctly:
> "hello, i hope your operation went good, i wish you good health and a speedy recovery"



Merhaba, umarım ameliyatın(ız) iyi geçmiştir. Hızla iyleşip sağlığın(ız)a kavuşman(ız) dileğiyle.

You can ignore the "(ız)" parts, if the recipient is not somebody that you need to be formal with.


----------



## Rallino

Please don't ask off-topic questions in one thread, open a new one instead.


----------

